# Interurban Baggage car



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I said I would start this post after I had something to show. So now that I have finished cutting my roofs, I will start. It's probably more of a blog than a post, as I will add to it as I progresson the cars. So, here's the only known pic of the baggage car I am building.

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...t=1703.jpg

I am lucky in that I have the original shop drawings of this car from 1911. I built a CNC router about 3 years ago to make the roofs for my interurban, and have used it to make the roofs for the 1702.

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...2roof1.jpg 

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...2roof2.jpg


As I said I will post more as it gets done.

Ray


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Sharp looking roof! Is it build from balsa wood?


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, No they are made of pine.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, great work as usual. What type of file do you need to cut your roofs?


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Ray. Keep us posted. My latest project is on hold due to a temporary job for the beginning of the year. I really hate it when work interferes with leisure time.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ted,

I use Mastercam 9 for drawing my cad files, so it puts out a ".MC 9" file. However, the CNC will understand any "G" code which is typically some form of a ".txt" file, also known as a NC file. This is the first part of the roughing file for the baggage car roof:


(PROGRAM - 1702 ROOF ROUGHING.NC)

N20 T4 M06 ( 1/4 BALL ENDMILL)
N30 (MAX - Z1.)
N40 (MIN - Z-1.1651)
N50 (TOOLPATH - ROUGHPARL)
N60 (STOCK LEFT ON DRIVE SURFS = .02)
N70 (STOCK LEFT ON CHECK SURFS = .02) 

N2490 G00 Z.05
N2500 X6.552 Y-1.2653
N2510 Z.0329
N2520 G01 Z-.1421 F10.
N2530 X7.2759 F25.
N2540 G00 Z-.0921
N2550 Z.05
N2560 X6.5499 Y-1.1163
N2570 Z.0329
N2580 G01 Z-.1421 F10.
N2590 X8.662 F25.
N2600 G00 Z-.0921
N2610 Z.05
N2620 X6.5484 Y-.9674
N2630 Z.0329
N2640 G01 Z-.1094 F10.
N2650 X6.6943 Z-.1144 F25.
N2660 X6.7728 Z-.1199
N2670 X6.8476 Z-.1272
N2680 X6.9215 Z-.1363
N2690 X6.9608 Z-.1421
N2700 X8.7329
N2710 X6.9608 
These are just first 30 lines of just over 100,000 to rough out the roof.Typically the first line would be N10 and would increase by 10, but I have taken alot of the program out because it cuts air.Thats wy it goes from N70 to N2490. I do not put in a solid block of wood for the program to cut, but that is what it thinks. It's easier to program that way. Instead I have cut the wood in 5 pieces and assembled them, closly resembling the roof, and let the router take away what I don't want.




























Ray
http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/bcer960/?action=view&current=pre20cut20wood.jpg


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been working on the master for the side of trhe baggage car. I have to make the doors still, but in the past have had trouble making the raised panels for the doors all the same. So this time I have made one and am casting it. The first should be ready to come out of the mold by now, so I off casting.....


Ray


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 

That car is beautiful. Are you going to offer any kits? I wish you did these in 1/2"=1'! Puts my own freight motor to shame. Great work. Keep up with the pictures, love to see the progression. 

Ted.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ted,

I am building 3 of these cars to compliment the interurbans I built. If you are interesated in a kit contact me off list.
[email protected]


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 
Really looking good now! What are you planning to use for motive power?


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

What are you using for trucks? I am in the need of Brill 177E2 model trucks for models I am planning on building of Boston, Revere Beach & Lynn Railroad MUs.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Rick, Thanks. As with the interurbans I am using magic carpets. There is nothing availlable that comes even close the the axel distance.

Eric, The trucks are C-60's. I know it's not a great pic but,


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy that roof looks slick. Nice job on the scratch build. Later RJD


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

So it's been awhile since I updated this. I hadn't done much to the cars for awhile, but started up again last week. Here is the results...




















Painted the roof last night.




http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/bcer960/1702/?action=view&current=IMGP4280.jpg









Ray


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning Ray, another real beauty! 

Ted.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Trying really hard to have this car delivered for Sun......










The pilots got put on tonight, and the trucks are now all wired in. Still have glass to go, and headlights, grab irons, door knobs, whistles and weathering. Will keep you posted


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Took the inerurbans to an open house today,


small video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX8YM-WWdAY































Ray


----------

